
A typing animation for your React Native app based on simple trigonometry - darkwata
https://github.com/watadarkstar/react-native-typing-animation
======
darkwata
Hi everyone, I just open sourced one of my react native animations, can you
star my repo on Github, please :)

There is a tweet button in the README if you are feeling extra generous

